# Death Metal logos



## Shannon (Oct 11, 2006)

Ok, although I love my fair share of death metal, stuff like this just cracks me up....






What is the point of having a logo if you have to subtitle them? Just look at this flyer! 40 band logos that all look the same & all have to be subtitled! Aren't logos suppose to be readable and easily recognizable? I believe that's the whole point of a logo, right?


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## darren (Oct 11, 2006)

That's _hilarious!_ Clearly that genre knows know limits to its originality.

Brought to you by ThornyLogos Inc.&#8482;


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 11, 2006)

Some of those aren't too bad.

I've always viewed it sort of like gang grafitti. No one can read it, but it's still art.


----------



## AVH (Oct 11, 2006)

Isn't it supposed to be that the more undecipherable a band logo is - the better/heavier the band?


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 11, 2006)

Dendroaspis said:


> Isn't it supposed to be that the more undecipherable a band logo is - the better/heavier the band?




in that case that last one in the first row must be absolutly awesome


----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice find, Shannon, most of those bands, i've heard, there are some I haven't heard of though. I used to listen to alot of death metal bands back in the early to mid nineties, now, just a few.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 11, 2006)

I can read about 40% of them. They don't all look the same, but many of them do. Some are a complete mystery.


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love how they had to subtitle "Internal Suffering" for consistency. 

That said, this was exactly my point in another thread... if you can't read it, nobody will be able to tell who-tf you are.


+ Decapitated Midget Fetus? LMFAO


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 11, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> I love how they had to subtitle "Internal Suffering" for consistency.
> 
> That said, this was exactly my point in another thread... if you can't read it, nobody will be able to tell who-tf you are.
> 
> ...


lol yeah, Human Artifacts is pretty retarded


----------



## Naren (Oct 11, 2006)

Haha. That's ridiculous. What a bunch of tooooools.


----------



## Ripptyde (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm hella going.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 12, 2006)

Readable logos or not, I'll bet you money that show will have some serious guitarin' goin' on....


----------



## nyck (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuccccccck!!! A Death Fest?! Shit, I wish I lived in California right now.


----------



## that guy (Oct 12, 2006)

is it bad i can read almost all of those ?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 12, 2006)

Nah, cause they have it in regular letters right next to the logo ;D


----------



## Ryan (Oct 12, 2006)

lol i used to play in Lust of Decay, their new stuff is actually pretty jammin


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 12, 2006)

Day 1 and 2 look pretty good.


----------



## Leon (Oct 12, 2006)

i can't even decipher the subtitles!


----------



## Donnie (Oct 12, 2006)

darren said:


> Brought to you by ThornyLogos Inc.


  

Sometimes I think death metal is more about comedy. It's probably my least favorite genre of music(not just metal... music in general). Do these guys really take themselves seriously? I see their logos and just bust up laughing.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Oct 12, 2006)

I think that's the draw for me. 

I like that many of the band members take the music part seriously, but the actual band themes and stuff can be whatever...like take BRAINDRILL for example. They shred all over the friggin' place, but then...you're called BRAINDRILL!! haha.


----------



## Tombinator (Oct 12, 2006)

It's like a Baskin Robbins' list of 31 flavors. Errr, 40.

Maybe even a bit like Pokemon. Gotta' catch 'em all!

What the fuck?!?!? No Bloodsoaked Cuntpacifier?!?!?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 12, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I think that's the draw for me.
> 
> I like that many of the band members take the music part seriously, but the actual band themes and stuff can be whatever...like take BRAINDRILL for example. They shred all over the friggin' place, but then...you're called BRAINDRILL!! haha.


Yeah, the actual names are usually pretty fucking awesome(and really out there) and the musicianship is stellar. I think for me the real killer is when the vocalist starts.


----------



## Naren (Oct 12, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, the actual names are usually pretty fucking awesome(and really out there) and the musicianship is stellar. I think for me the real killer is when the vocalist starts.



+1000

It always struck me as so weird. There is this AWESOME music with like a 2 minute long intro, then the vocals come in and they're mixed really low in the mix with this guy king of growl-talking in this low low voice that seems almost like a joke.

There are a few death metal bands that I like, but maybe only 1 or 2 death metal vocals that I like (and they aren't cookie monster or forest troll vocals, either). I do kind of like some of the high-pitched death metal screams. Those can be kind of cool, depending on the vocalist.

I think that 95% of death metal song names, band names, album names, and lyrics are just plain idiotic. 

I'm trying to start a band that has a combination of death metal, thrash metal, "American metal", etc. style music, but with vocals taken from a lot of other areas. I wish there were more bands with death metal music, but with different vocals.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 12, 2006)

Internal Suffering have the right idea. Illegible logo's are stupid, people need to know who you are. The thing that turns me off death metal is the vocals and incessent blast beats. I know it's not all like that, but those things put me off big time.


----------



## Vince (Oct 12, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> in that case that last one in the first row must be absolutly awesome


----------



## noodles (Oct 12, 2006)

Death metal logos remind me of Barney from Napalm Death's song introductions.

"Hello, we're Napalm Death. This next song's entitled GRAKKGSDH BRAHHK GVRATGIJJAAKK!"


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2006)

All I know is I want to see Decapitated Midget Fetus.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 12, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Sometimes I think death metal is more about comedy. It's probably my least favorite genre of music(not just metal... music in general). Do these guys really take themselves seriously? I see their logos and just bust up laughing.



Oh, I think black metal tops the unintentional humor scale. Take death metal, add corpse paint, and hilarity ensues.


----------



## noodles (Oct 12, 2006)

I see the birdie! Birdie birdie birdie!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 12, 2006)

I keep telling 7DT's that if he ever joins another black metal group he haas to substitute the corpse paint for the "minstrel" image he's got in his avatar.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Death metal logos remind me of Barney from Napalm Death's song introductions.
> 
> "Hello, we're Napalm Death. This next song's entitled GRAKKGSDH BRAHHK GVRATGIJJAAKK!"



I've always wanted to go into a record store and ask, 'Do you have the new album by (insert death/black metal band)? It's called RAAARRGGGHHHRRRAABBBBTUUUUURRR.'


----------



## Jerich (Oct 13, 2006)

i always described these style of logo's as Snot being blown across paper....i also have fallen victum to the liken of them too...Mortal Decay has a Great one so does Vukodlak...and Krieg...


----------



## scdm (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like to point out two things

1.) If you like the music you will be able to recognize logos (I for one automatically knew 3/4 of those and i just read the rest of the logos)

2.) The Point of having a logo is to distinguishing your bands from others.

If you think that







And






look alike, then your an ignorant bastard.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2007)

It is an old thread but I do like seeing that poster.


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

scdm said:


> And



ohhhhhh, it says "And." i'd have never guessed that 

[action=Leon]wonders who the ignorant bastard is today.[/action]


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

Does the first one say Bloodbath?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

Death metal is getting really boring, inflexable and sterile these days. A bit like metalcore...


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

Rick said:


> Does the first one say Bloodbath?



if you tilt your head, it looks like a beetle


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2007)

Old thread and I remember seeing that flyer again too. I must admit, although I like most of those bands and I love death metal, some of their logos are ridiculous. 

My favorite death metal logo has always been Suffocation's logo.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2007)

As a professional graphic designer, my professional opinion is that these logos suffer from extreme conformity to fit into a prescribed "genre" and as such, display a startling lack of imagination and originality.

Not to mention their piss-poor legibility and overall _lack_ of design.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> if you tilt your head, it looks like a beetle





Rep, sir.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

scdm said:


> I would like to point out two things
> 
> 1.) If you like the music you will be able to recognize logos (I for one automatically knew 3/4 of those and i just read the rest of the logos)
> 
> ...





If you join a forum to post one post in a year-old thread, you obviously are lacking some sort of direction in your life.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 22, 2007)

scdm said:


> ...then your an ignorant bastard.




You either have a sense of humor like Naren, or YOU'RE an ignorant bastard!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 22, 2007)

DM logos are always good for a laugh. It's really amazing to me how metal bands/fans can be such conformists when it comes to things like this or general image. It seems to contradict what metal is all about for me, which is tossing aside cliques, trends and fashion and only caring about brutality/heaviness.

I like a lot of those bands though, but they have to know they're being cheeseballs with stuff like that. It's no better than power metal bands wearing pirate shirts and having dragons and wizards on their CD covers.

I don't know whats goofier: unintelligible cliched logos or fans who hating a beyond for the sole reason that their members aren't compromised of long-haired dudes.

For what it's worth, I like my bands temporary logo


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 22, 2007)

fyk


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 22, 2007)

Dendroaspis said:


> Isn't it supposed to be that the more undecipherable a band logo is - the better/heavier the band?



lol then explain Skinless


----------



## Groff (Oct 22, 2007)

Waking the Cadaver's logo is probably the most intelligable of them all...


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Well, I hate to rain on your parade, but they don't look the same. What's similar is that they are all white and have been shrunk to the same size. Other than that, most of them look dark, morbid and artistic.



i don't think that's what we're debating. it's the fact that they're ALL the same style of dark and morbid. i'm hesitant to call them "artistic" just because one logo has 35 thorns coming off the letters and another has 25 hooks.


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 22, 2007)

ugyb


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

i'm not saying they should use Times Roman, or Arial, or something like that. check out Division's logo.






it's not a stock font, it's readable (read: you don't have to spend 15 minutes figuring it out if you're not a death metal fan, which, if that's all your name caters too, then good luck getting more people interested), and it's unique.

in my own opinion, a logo should be readable FIRST, and funky second.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 22, 2007)

To me, these things aren't cool if everybody the same type of thing. How original is your band if you have to stay so close to the"Rules Of Band Name Writing?"

Gimme some art, dammit!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2007)

Leon said:


> i'm not saying they should use Times Roman, or Arial, or something like that. check out Division's logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Division's logo is cool.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Death metal is getting really boring, inflexable and sterile these days. A bit like metalcore...



well, yeah, any genre is like that if you skim over it. There's plenty of interesting death metal bands today, its just not all the ones you constantly hear about.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Waking the Cadaver's logo is probably the most intelligable of them all...



Jesus Christ, it's like the death metal version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2007)

Rick said:


> Jesus Christ, it's like the death metal version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Waking the Cadaver's logo is probably the most intelligable of them all...



That's a duck isn't it?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

How bout this?




Its supposed to say "Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis"


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2007)

^


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

Shawn said:


> ^



You think i'm joking? Google them


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> How bout this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure it is.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 22, 2007)

What about my bands (Black Metal) logos?





old one





and this is one I drew on my mirror





I spent alot of time making it symmetrical, hahaha


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

The last one is coolest. because I can read it.

Necrophagist's is cool too.


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

Rick said:


> Jesus Christ, it's like the death metal version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Kakaka (Oct 22, 2007)

Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis
^ No joke, dude. This is by far one of the most retarded underdeveloped things I've ever seen.

And their names... these dudes lack too much in life, for real.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis
> ^ No joke, dude. This is by far one of the most retarded underdeveloped things I've ever seen.
> 
> And their names... these dudes lack too much in life, for real.



Their band sucks too.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2007)

Any musical genre that relies on a visual style to give its proponents some kind of uniformity has already creatively bankrupted itself, and reduced itself to a bunch of mindless, conforming followers, instead of leaders and innovators.


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2007)

A skilled designer could create a logo for a death metal band using Times New Roman that would be so metal it would make your eyes cry rusty little tears. Example:




I dunno... scribbles and thorns don't really scream "metal" to me. If anything, it screams, "We have no original ideas, and are just doing this to be like everyone else." 

Metal goes deeper than just image. It's about attitude. If you think a hairy, scribbly, thorny logo makes you more "death" than someone else, then you're a sad little conformist bitch.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

darren said:


> Any musical genre that relies on a visual style to give its proponents some kind of uniformity has already creatively bankrupted itself, and reduced itself to a bunch of mindless, conforming followers, instead of leaders and innovators.



Kinda like hair bands and metalcore?


----------



## Stitch (Oct 22, 2007)

darren said:


>



Thats one of the coolest logos I've ever seen for a band. 

I hate all the shit you can't read...also, its hard as shit to scribble on your University lecture notes.


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2007)

darren said:


> Metal goes deeper than just image. It's about attitude. If you think a hairy, scribbly, thorny logo makes you more "death" than someone else, then you're a sad little conformist bitch.



stop sugar-coating it and tell us how you really feel! 

[action=Darren]'s, and another one bites the dust.[/action]


----------



## skinhead (Oct 22, 2007)

But nothing like a death logo, you looks like a beast with a logo on your shirt playing live [/sarcasm]

They are really funny, i preffer a psichadelyc logo before those.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 22, 2007)

Check out a band called Christ Denied for possibly the worst vocals I've ever heard. I think they're on the net somewhere.

Strangely enough - a lot of the more extreme death metal bands have totally undecipherable logos, hyper-paced blast beat riffing you can't understand and a guy on vocals which roughly sounds like a sewer being rotorootered. 

Soo.... I dont' know who they are, what they're playing or what the fuck the guy on the mike is saying. 

I think this would make a good logo.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2007)

^I'd use that.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 22, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> and a guy on vocals which roughly sounds like a sewer being rotorootered.


 
Burning Pits Of The Duat: Nile "Lyrics" Video


----------



## Abhorred (Oct 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> Death metal logos remind me of Barney from Napalm Death's song introductions.
> 
> "Hello, we're Napalm Death. This next song's entitled GRAKKGSDH BRAHHK GVRATGIJJAAKK!"



 Now THAT'S onomatopoeia. 

See, the problem is that it takes a certain talent to introduce a death metal song in a speaking voice that still adequately conveys the "brutality" of it. You've got to be _pretty fucking metal_ to get away with saying "This next song is off our new record, it's called 'Skullfucking the Elderly.'" and not get either laughed off the stage or, well, just feel kinda dirty. It helps if you're a mean looking motherfucker, but even then it's touch and go. I've seen some kids who look like they're fresh out of the metal nursery announce songs like this, and it just doesn't work. You can't just _say _ you're going to get sloppy with some poor grandmother's captivating corneal cavity, you have to _mean _ it! 

Since this thread is active again, I feel like it needs some Growl Karaoke to clear the tension: Follow the bouncing ball!


----------



## shredfreak (Oct 22, 2007)

Been there in that "hard to read" stage so  

Although it was still pretty doable, I just didn't like it  

Old one:





New one:


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 22, 2007)

Your band is named after a condition that causes chest pain?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nile have the best Logo ever. It's simple, readable, and its metal as fuck 



Metal Ken said:


> Your band is named after a condition that causes chest pain?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 23, 2007)

scdm said:


>


little known fact: Gorrotteted where in a The Sun advert. Years ago, before they got signed, and with their old vocalist I think. I know. It was free beer to turn up and pretend to be a metal fan. I think the premise was that there was one bored sound engineer reading the sun while gorerotted played and a bunch of people headbanged in the background (myself included). That's when they came onstage covered in fake blood.

I have the EP with dave hirschheimer on drums somewhere


----------



## Edroz (Oct 23, 2007)

some past and present death metal bands i've been in... i personally think these logos are pretty legible (could be i'm just  and used to seeing them ) and creative (keep in mind that 2 of these date back to '90/ '91) i agree 100% that most death/ black metal logos are ridiculous


----------



## Stitch (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't decipher any of them.


----------



## Edroz (Oct 23, 2007)

that's because you're


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 23, 2007)

Mortal Decay
Insatanity (i think)
PolterChrist

on the topic of song introductions, anyone check out Cannibal Corpse's live recordings? I have one where all 12 tracks have the songs introduced like this

(normal voice) Hey everyone, just want to give out a shout to everyone still supporting metal!! This next one is (throat) PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT of ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMBIEEEEEEESSSS.

My friend and I want to do a mini-movie where people in today's society actually talk in death metal voices all the time. We think the ordering coffee would be one of the more amusing scenes.


----------



## forelander (Oct 23, 2007)

The entirety of live cannibalism is like that. 

My favourite is:

"This one goes out to all the women out there, FUUUUUUUUCKED, WITH A KNIFE!"


----------

